# Another Trailer(payload) Question



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

a little pricy but paint it with the bed liner stuff. 3 years since the last paint job on my trailer. no rust yet


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Its called "paint". Once every couple of years.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup.


That 3 wheeler grew another tire.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Yeah, got her pregnant!!! :lol:


----------

